# Im Explorer tatsaechliche Adresse verbergen



## wolfganghofer (7. Januar 2004)

Ich muss-um frontpage Servererweiterungen nutzen zu koennen-eine Adresse weiterleiten. Konkret: bei Wahl http://www.pension-perlas.at leite ich um auf
http://www.hofer-data.at/pension-perlas.at/htdocs/indexx.htm
nun soll aber im Browser auch nach der Umleitung nur http://www.pension-perlas.at
aufscheinen.Wie ist das zu realisieren.
Danke für Hilfe-Gruesse-Wolfgang


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Mach das einfach mit nem Frameset aus 100%,*.
Das erste Frame leitest du um und das 2. "unsichtbare" bleibt so.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sebbik (2. Februar 2005)

Genau das würde ich auch gern tun, ich bin aber als Editor-Generations-Kind nicht so wirklich bewandert in HTML und wenn ich einen Frame in einem Editor erstelle, bleibt immer ein Balken stehen.
Kann jemand mal den Code kurz posten?
Danke!


----------



## Sinac (2. Februar 2005)

```
<frameset cols=100%,*>
   <frame src="sichtbar.html" border=0 frameborder=0 noresize>
   <frame src:=unsichtbar.html" border=0 frameborder=0 noresize scrolling=no>
</frameset>
```
Sollte gehen denke ich.


----------



## Sebbik (2. Februar 2005)

Ich hab jetzt eine Index.html mit Deinem Code sowie eine sichtbar.html mit folgendem Code im gleichen Verzeichnis:

<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=http://forum.ju-thueringen.de">
<title>BLACK board</title>
</head>

Es passiert aber: nichts...
Wieso?


----------



## Sinac (2. Februar 2005)

Hast du denn auch was im Body?


----------



## Sebbik (2. Februar 2005)

Nein, ich bin bei sowas relativ unbewandert...

Wie müsste der Code denn korrekt heißen?


----------



## Sinac (2. Februar 2005)

<body>
lalalala dein text
</body>
</html>


----------



## Sebbik (2. Februar 2005)

Hab jetzt den Body eingefügt, aber das hilft nichts.
Wenn im Header schon der Reload steht, kommt er doch sowieso nicht mehr dazu, den Body zu parsen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gumbo (2. Februar 2005)

Du könntest auch mit dem Apache-Modul mod_rewrite arbeiten – wesentlich eleganter.


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <frameset cols=100%,*>
> <frame src="sichtbar.html" border=0 frameborder=0 noresize>
> <frame src:=unsichtbar.html" border=0 frameborder=0 noresize scrolling=no>
> ...



der code kann eigentlich nicht bzw nicht richtig  
ich verweise auf Zeile *3* nahe dem *src* 



			
				Sebbik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab jetzt den Body eingefügt, aber das hilft nichts.
> Wenn im Header schon der Reload steht, kommt er doch sowieso nicht mehr dazu, den Body zu parsen, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Es dauert 0,00-Zwieback Sekunden deine Seite zu parsen  das geht etwas schneller als dein Refresh  
Zudem wird so oder so die seite erstmal ordentlich geparst, DANN überlegt es sich mal zu refreshen ^^


----------



## Sinac (4. Februar 2005)

Hehe. ups


----------

